# Unfamiliar with Carbon



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

After riding metal frames for 35 years, I bought my first carbon, a C60. The ride is phenomenal but on anything less that perfectly smooth asphalt it gives off constant creaking and cracking. Probably a stupid comparison but it sounds like a big bowl of Rice Crispies going down the road.

Is this to be expected of carbon or can something be done?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Something's wrong. Take it back and have it looked at. Maybe a loose headset or something.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Something's wrong. Take it back and have it looked at. Maybe a loose headset or something.


I'm actually glad to know that it's something that can be fixed. The irritation magnitude of the noise is directly proportional to the amount of $ spent.

I hope someday to be able to post something other than problems on this board.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

What groupset do you have, internal cable routing, electronic or mechanical? My C59 rattles but it is the cables inside my headtube and my handlebars are internal routed. I live with it to lazy to tape to frame inside or put wire ties on cables to tighten up slack. You said creaking and cracking which would not be cables hitting tube walls so something needs anti-seize. Who built frame, where did you buy it, or did you buy complete bike assembled. I took my Campy crank off and did not grease the outboard cups tat the bearing sits in, well creaking city. Check that area if you have a Campy crank. Also, I'm envious I bought my C59 frame with money I saved for years then C60 came out next year boy was I pissed. You will love the frame fantastic ride.


----------



## Cromolyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Head set was too tight. Adjusted (loosened) and creaking is gone.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Cromolyman said:


> Head set was too tight. Adjusted (loosened) and creaking is gone.


Good to hear it is not the frame! Enjoy the bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Also, I'm envious I bought my C59 frame with money I saved for years then C60 came out next year boy was I pissed. You will love the frame fantastic ride.


Hah! Same thing happened when I bought my C40. 

Carbon Colnagos are all nice. Been riding mine to work all week. Still get a lot of comments on it.


----------

